# Pregnant after adopting!



## horseylass

Well, after 8 years, we gave up trying for our own child and successfully were placed with two amazing children of primary school age this year. We're going for the court order, we are very happy and love them completely. And now we're pregnant! Anyone else got any advise for telling Social Services? Will this affect our court application? *scared* I'm 9/10 weeks.

Thank you in advance x


----------



## TTC First

horseylass said:


> Well, after 8 years, we gave up trying for our own child and successfully were placed with two amazing children of primary school age this year. We're going for the court order, we are very happy and love them completely. And now we're pregnant! Anyone else got any advise for telling Social Services? Will this affect our court application? *scared* I'm 9/10 weeks.
> 
> Thank you in advance x


Thats so wonderful!

I have never heard what people did in this situation but I hear that it happens often.

As a foster parent I can tell you that our agency really hates to move children around and break bonds. I would imagine if it happened here, they would just take some time to ensure that you are able to handle 3 and if so let it go. If the children have a bond with you, it would be so hard to now tell them that they can not live with you.

Best of luck with the big family! :happydance:


----------



## horseylass

Thank you! We're so worried that it will halt the court application. We have the perfect home for lots of children and they all will be very much loved. I've googled our predicament to see if there is any other similar stories however I've yet to find any! :shrug:

xx


----------



## helloeveryone

How long have the children been placed with you ? 
Congratulations on the baby.xx


----------



## ihx94

Congratulations. I can't imagine it will make any difference as long as they can be sure you'll manage fine with 3. Obviously the children will have bonded with you and they'd prefer not to move them around. As someone who was adopted myself, I can't explain how amazing it is to be placed with a family and have younger siblings, it's nice to feel like a normal family x


----------



## horseylass

helloeveryone said:


> How long have the children been placed with you ?
> Congratulations on the baby.xx

They've been with us since the Summer. They are very settled.

Thank you on the congratulations!

x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi this exact thing happened one of the girls on the adoption journey thread . Here baby was born and all before the hearing and no issues . Best of luck with it all and congratulations :)


----------



## CareBear

If the court order you are applying for is the adoption order I wouldn't expect your pregnancy to affect the application as the children have been with you for a while. Congratulations and good luck x


----------

